# French Bread Rolls



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

The recipe had a box where you could enter how many rolls you wanted  and gave amounts for each so I copied them all. Hope you can follow it.
I use the 4 roll option but make just a biggish one for a small loaf.

I had a lot of fails using 'bread flour' they came out like cakey  bricks, too heavy for this type of bread perhaps or maybe just meant for  breadmakers, so I only use el cheapo Plain Flour now and it works a  treat.  But a few experiments will sort that out for your tastes.

Also the kneading thing, stretch it, twist it and generally play about with it, it appears to like rough treatment.
I don't fuss with the glaze, they do brown slightly without it. Depends on how flash you want them/it to look.



*French Bread Rolls*
Ingredients list now reflects the new serving size.
Egg white and water for glaze.
*
4 Rolls*
*Ingredients*
    1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
    3/4 teaspoon active dry yeast  
    1-1/2 teaspoons white sugar
    1-1/2 teaspoons vegetable oil
    1/4 teaspoon salt
    1 cup bread flour

*See below for ingredient amounts for other serving sizes!
Directions*
*NOTE: Recipe directions are for the original serving size of 16.* *Ignore amounts of ingredients mentioned.*

    In a large bowl, stir together warm water, yeast, and sugar. Let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes.
    To the yeast mixture, add the oil, salt, and 2 cups flour. Stir in  the remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, until the dough has pulled away  from the sides of the bowl.

 Turn out onto a lightly floured surface, and knead until smooth and  elastic, about 8 minutes. Lightly oil a large bowl, place the dough in  the bowl, and turn to coat. Cover with a damp cloth, _(or drape with loosened clingwrap)_ and let rise in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 1 hour.

    Deflate the dough, _(thump it hard with a fist to force the yeast gas out)_ and turn it out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead again lightly for a minute or two.
 Divide the dough into 16 equal pieces, and form into round balls. Place  on lightly greased baking sheets at least 2 inches apart. 
Cover the rolls with a damp cloth, and let rise until doubled in volume,  about 40 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees  C).
    Bake for 18 to 20 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown.
___________
*8 Rolls*:
Ingredients list now reflects the new serving size.
    3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
    1-1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
    1 tablespoon white sugar
    1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    1/2 teaspoon salt
    2 cups bread flour
________________
*16 Rolls*
     1 1/2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
    1 tablespoon active dry yeast
    2 tablespoons white sugar
    2 tablespoons vegetable oil
    1 teaspoon salt
    4 cups bread flour
----------------------------


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

I can hear Little Johnny now: "What, Mom, no _azodicarbonamide_?


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

OH !! Did I leave that out???  :getit:


----------

